# Trunk space, golf clubs?



## boca (Nov 11, 2005)

Does anyone know if a set of golf clubs will be able to fit in the trunk when the top is down?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I dont own golf clubs or an eos but looking at the pics... hmmm maybe? but come on ur going to let a small trunk on a convertable be deceiding factor of getting the car? if u want trunk space get the jetta GLI with 16 cu ft. Thats more than the accord, tsx, and G6 GTP. Also, you have 4 seats so u can throw them back there and just put the back seat cover. Here are 2 pics i of the trunk with the roof up and down
















Thats should give you an idea. hoped i helped

JT


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Trunk space, golf clubs? (boca)*

Only if you have very short clubs, or remove the clubs from the bag and store them diagonal. The little cover you see in the pictures has to snap into its lock in the trunk floor for the car to unlock the roof mechanism. Clubs will definitely fit into the trunk when the roof is up. Probably two bags including tronneys, actually.
EDIT: Stupid me, the latch to the passenger compartment should allow you to store a bag in the trunk unless you're clubs are all super big berthas.


_Modified by JML at 9:08 AM 1-13-2006_


----------



## rmb6-2 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

looking at the picture:
doubt you'd be able to fit a set of clubs in it.
too bad


----------



## ri-v-dub (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (rmb6-2)*

you'll have to get one of these








http://www.drivelikeapro.com/


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Cool. It would be sweet if you could mount them on the side of the car.. so they look like rocket launchers.. sweet
JT


----------

